# nonEU spouse got a job offer in Germany



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys 
I am Turkish and my wife is Greek. We have just got married but I live and work in Turkey and she is working in spain. Our story is a bit complicated. 

I have got a job offer from Germany. I am mechnical engineer. I want to go there r to settle and arrange the things before she comes . She will join me a few months later. 

However we dont know what we should do for my working or residence visa. how can I get my working visa or residence permit ? 

thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bomonti said:


> Hi Guys
> I am Turkish and my wife is Greek. We have just got married but I live and work in Turkey and she is working in spain. Our story is a bit complicated.
> 
> I have got a job offer from Germany. I am mechnical engineer. I want to go there r to settle and arrange the things before she comes . She will join me a few months later.
> ...


If your wife doesn't move with you right away and exercises her EU treaty rights, you can't apply under EU immigration laws.

You will have to apply for a work permit at the nearest German Embassy or Consulate and your employer will have to sponsor you, going through all the necessary steps.

All of this can take a few weeks (best case scenario for a BlueCard application) or several months.

If your wife moves with you right away, you can apply for a short term Schengen visa under EU rules (processing time 15 days) and can then apply for a Residence Card for family members of EEA nationals.

The tricky bit here will be that EU freedom of movement rules are designed to facilitate economic activity of the EU national, not their family members. So you'd either have to apply as self-sufficient (can be complicated) or your wife would have to find a job/start studying full time ASAP.


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello ALKB 
thanks a lot for your reply.
I see that burocracy is very complicated. 
since I have schgene visa for 2 years, I dont need to do anything in Turkey ?? 

As far as I understand from your post, we need to go together and register in municipality where we will live , apply for residency card . So does residency card is alo kind of working permit ? 

Thank you


----------



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

Once you will get residence card you will be allowed to work.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bomonti said:


> Hello ALKB
> thanks a lot for your reply.
> I see that burocracy is very complicated.
> since I have schgene visa for 2 years, I dont need to do anything in Turkey ??
> ...


You can't switch from a tourist visa to a residence/work permit in country. Best ask the nearest German Embassy/Consulate - they will know exactly what kind of visa you hold and whether switching in country is possible or advisable. As far as I know, you would need to apply for a visa that specifically allows converting it to a residence permit once arrived in Germany. (Unless you ARE going under EU freedom of movement rules, in that case, you can switch from tourist visa to Residence Card.)

You won't be able to work until a residence/work permit has been issued and that may be a costly waiting period in Germany and may well go over the 90 days allowed on a Schengen visa.

Is your employer aware of your need to be sponsored and willing to do so? If they haven't sponsored a non-EEA employee, yet, they may underestimate the time and effort that has to go into sponsorship.

A Residence Card for family members of EEA nationals allows unrestricted access to the job market. You may be issued a card on the spot but if your wife is not exercising treaty rights at the time of application, the alien department may draw out processing beyond 90 days after arrival (when it is mandatory to show proof of exercising treaty rights). As per EU law, they can take up to 6 months to issue the residence card.


----------

